# beneteau evasion 32-34



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Does anyone where I can find a review on this boat. Also, where I could find one for sale and price range. Thanks
John


----------



## lessherry (Jul 8, 2007)

*Evasion 32-34*

In the UK the Evasion 32 and the Evasion 34 are very different boats. The 32 is ketch rigged with a long keel. The 34 is cutter rigged with a long fin. The following link will get you to a 34 for sale in the UK.

ybw.com Boats for Sale
Regards Les


----------



## Kmax (Jul 27, 2008)

I too am interested in this boat. Does anyone out there have any opinions regarding her design and suitablility for coastal cruising.

I'm looking at a Beneteau Evasion 32' Pilothouse Ketch.

Cheers!


----------

